# Lucky Reptile LED Night Sky Set



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

Has anyone got the Lucky Reptile LED Night Sky Set? I have bought this for the exo terra i'm setting up for a crested gecko and am really confused about how it works! If anyone knows how to install this I would really appreciate your advice, i'm rubbish with electronics at the best of times!


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

Ooops, I have just realised this should have been posted in the equipment forum.. would a mod be able to move it please? :notworthy:


----------



## scotty99 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have just put some night skys in a 3 ft wooden viv for a royal python. They give off a nice/subtle light. The kit comes with 3 lights which gives a good illumination in the viv, you can add another 3 i think, if you want more.

I thought they were like mini spot lamps, which is what they look like on the box, but they are screw and bolt type which are meant to be fitted/drilled into the roof. But I brought the wires through the cable holes in the back of the viv and tacked the wires in place to the roof with those little cable tacks and let the light end point down and i can move the direction of the light if needed. Seems to work fine that way, and no major holes in the viv. They can withstand high temps as well. I like them, and for 20 quid or so, pretty good value, look pretty cool,and cheaper than running a bulb imo


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

I dicided to make my own!

Alot cheaper, and you can position them anywhere you want.


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies - the other half showed me how simple they were to sort out! In the end we did a DIY job and made a platform out of cardboard and fitted the LED's through it and placed it on top of the terrarium - works really well!


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

sorted!

post a pic so we can have a look


----------



## smileybones (Jan 16, 2007)

Will do as soon as I can work out how to make my camera show up the blue light! There is a (fairly rubbish) picture in one of my threads showing the enclosure and the how the blue light shows on the plants the picture really doesn't do it justice though!


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

just had a look, i think that looks really good!

try get some bigger better ones!


----------

